# Smoking Turkeys



## Nicahawk (Nov 13, 2008)

I pulled the smoker out, gave her a good wash job, got her leveled, and ready to go.

It's been a Thanksgiving tradition for me, and I've been doing it for several years now, to smoke several turkeys and chickens right before the holidays. Last year I smoked 10 turkeys and 6 chickens. What we don't plan to freeze we give to our kids and a couple neighbors, and donate to our local Hospice House and our Church.

It looks like this year I'm going to max it out......14 turkeys and as many chickens as I can stuff in there.

I'll keep the pictures coming as we get smokin!


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 13, 2008)

I started smoking Thanksgiving Turkey two years ago with alot of help from the people here.  Now, my family wants one every year.  It'll be fun.


----------



## sattie (Nov 13, 2008)

That is a nice lookin smoker you got there! I wished I had the tools and knowledge to smoke stuff. My dad was always smoking brisket. Can't wait to see the pics!!!

Ummmm... maybe I will have you send me a turkey!!!


----------



## Nicahawk (Nov 13, 2008)

Depending on which part of the state you live in.....could almost drive it down!



carolelaine said:


> I started smoking Thanksgiving Turkey two years ago with alot of help from the people here. Now, my family wants one every year. It'll be fun.


 
I think I smoked my first turkey when I lived in East Tennessee. Once people get a taste of it, it's hard to go back to just reg turkey cooked in the oven. We use a lot of the frozen turkey in salads, soups, and just sandwiches thru out the year.



sattie said:


> That is a nice lookin smoker you got there! I wished I had the tools and knowledge to smoke stuff. My dad was always smoking brisket. Can't wait to see the pics!!!


 
I started with a little inexpensive smoker that I got from Kmart or Wally world. It's not hard to do, but it is time consuming. I always start all smokin activities with a bottle of reasonably good scotch.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Nov 16, 2008)

Nicahawk said:


> I always start all smokin activities with a bottle of reasonably good scotch.



I do believe that is a prerequisite  or at least a good bottle of Tennessee bourbon.


----------



## webs05 (Nov 27, 2008)

*How To?*

So it should take about 1.5 hours per pound of meat right? Even for a turkey? I am having problems getting an accurate reading, that or my turkey cooked about 30 mins per pound.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 27, 2008)

> we give to our kids and a couple neighbors,


 
Lucky kids and neighbours!  Nice looking smoker, and looking forward to more pictures. My husband smoked turkeys and briskets this week.  (too bad I'm not in VA yet!)


----------



## jminion (Nov 27, 2008)

webs05 said:


> So it should take about 1.5 hours per pound of meat right? Even for a turkey? I am having problems getting an accurate reading, that or my turkey cooked about 30 mins per pound.


 
Turkey at 300 to 350 pit temp it's about 15 to 20 per pound to reach desired finish internal and the skin will be chrisp.


----------



## Phil (Nov 28, 2008)

*Cooking times differ.....*



jminion said:


> Turkey at 300 to 350 pit temp it's about 15 to 20 per pound to reach desired finish internal and the skin will be chrisp.



To make sure the bird is done, here is what I've been doing for the past fifteen years. I wash the turkey and pat dry. Liberally salt the cavity and stuff a couple of stalks of celery and a quartered onion. I liberally salt the entire bird, then truss it. Now here is the deal....
I use about two thirds charcoal and one third wood, get the smoker set between 220 and never over 250. I have smoked birds no less than three hours and this year went to six hours. Remove the blackend beast and wrap it in foil and place it in a foil pan in your oven at 300 for about two hours. Note: I usually use a fifteen pound bird. The meat literally falls off the bone.  I also debone the bird when it is cool enough and pour the juce on top. Everone raved over the turkey yesterday but the show stopper was the lemon meringue pie...stay tuned.


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 10, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> I do believe that is a prerequisite  or at least a good bottle of Tennessee bourbon.



Tennessee Bourbon?  No such thing....


----------



## QSis (Dec 10, 2008)

jminion said:


> Turkey at 300 to 350 pit temp it's about 15 to 20 per pound to reach desired finish internal and the skin will be chrisp.


 
I used to smoke turkey low and slow, but found, as have many others, that turkey does not benefit from that technique.

I've been cooking it hotter and faster, as Jim recommends, for the last several years.  Much better, IMO.

Lee


----------

